# Goggles Help!



## Night (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello Guys! I really need some help. I want to buy a pair of snowboard goggle.I searched a lot about this model but didn't find a good feedback..Maybe someone from here has it or can provide me some information.
The model is:

Smith Phenom Spherical Reg Antiq Need For Speed - Red Solx Mirror 2012
You can see it here http://www.boardx.de/bilder/produkt...e-Antique-Need-for-Speed-Red-Solex-Mirror.jpg
The prince is 70€ that has the following features:
- Medium Fit;

- Spherical Carbonic-X lens with TLT Optics;

- Regulator adjustable lens ventilation Patented;

- Articulating Outrigger Positioning System;

- Patented Porex ™ Filter Lens vapor;

- Hop-Up kits interchangeable;

- Ultra-Wide, Silicone supported by banda;

- Adjust the elastic banda QuickFit with Clip Buckle System;

- 2 layers of foam on contact with the the face, DriWix - Compatible helmet;

- Microfiber protective pouch included.


Should I buy it? 

I forgot to say The original price was 125€ but now have discount.

Thank you very much!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Smith Phenom's are a solid goggle.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree... I had a pair of Phenom's a couple of years ago and liked them. Solid goggle


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Phenoms should be great. I just got a pair, haven't used em yet though. They seem like they'll be awesome tho.


----------



## Night (Oct 3, 2012)

I saw today Dragon APX Japan DAP - Red Ionized 2013. What you think of this model? This model is 140€. I can wait 2 months and get the money..the question is will worth it? I don't know which one is better and look better because in my city I can only order it. So please tell me will worth to wait and buy Dragon APX Japan or to buy Smith Phenom? I want to look good too so what you think?

A lot of thank's for helping me guys!



Dragon -> Image

AND SMITH -> Image


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

The Dragon image isn't loading for me but the Phenoms look pretty sick. I also think Smith is widely considered a better brand than Dragon although I don't know from personal experience.


----------



## Night (Oct 3, 2012)

Try now. Thank's. I rlly don't know. I like both...but I don't know smith how it's look on someone. Dragon I searched on google and it's look good but from prespective I think they are a little to big? 

Thank's! I just want to be sure...not 100% because I can't but to be all right


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Really should try them on if possible. And with your helmet (if you have one).


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I wear dragon goggles (I own the APX) I like them but what mikez said is completely true, you should try them on. Smith goggles dont work for how my face is shaped :/ Anyhow you can order whichever pair you want more, try it on and if you dont like it just return it.


----------



## Night (Oct 3, 2012)

I know but I can't test the goggles. And this discount it will be until 10th octomber. I will think better before I'll take it.
cav0011 APX is not to bigger and uncomfortable?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm sorry I can't comment on the goggles your looking at, but if you're looking at Smith, why not look at the I/O or I/Os (depending on your face size_)? 

They have interchangeable lenses


----------



## Night (Oct 3, 2012)

How about Electric EG.5? What you think of this model?

Image

I heard that Dragon APX is the best for viewing and not restrictions. But Electric EG.5 Looks pretty good on face and have a wide view.


----------



## Night (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you guys very much for feedback! 

Some admin close this thread. Thank's!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

What did you end up with??


----------



## Night (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll order smith phenom because is much cheaper than APX and I will buy for the rest of money an helmet. Maybe next year I will sell it and buy APX 

I think they have a rlly good price: From 121€ to 73€. Almost 50%...and maybe I will be able to sell them for 80€, if I don't scratch them 

If you have something to say now is the moment because in 2 days I will place the order


----------



## Nolan (Sep 6, 2010)

Not to add more confusion but have you checked out eg2s or eg2.5s?


----------



## Night (Oct 3, 2012)

@Nolan I was looking after them but didn't found them on this store or any store in my city. They had only EG 5...I didn't liekd them.

But in the finnaly I was able to test both of my models APX and Smith Phenom...I will send APX back and take the money back. Smith Phenom is much cheaper and is looking better than APX on me 

Thank's anyway for all for advices!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Smith TurboFan series.......will never ride with anything else on wet\pow days or on ascents where I'm sweating my ass off.


----------

